# motorcycle use



## Geoff 5 (May 25, 2015)

I have a motorcycle which is here in portugal transported from uk, currently no tax mot or insurance.

i have looked at comments saying no mot process for motorcycles, if i insure in the uk
which will cover me for abroad, i cannot find out about the taxation for motorcycles.

my thoughts were just to get insurance and not bother with tax and mot
any advice please.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you'll find you need to begin the matriculation process within 180 days of import but truth be told, that sometimes isn't always easy......... I have a friend who imported a Moto Guzzi more than 3 months ago and so far, he hasn't even been able to get a Certificate of Conformity from the manufacturers or importers and without that, he can't even begin the process. 

IMTT who are the Govt agency involved are utterly useless and as unhelpful as you could possibly imagine. 

What machine is it and when was it first registered?


----------



## Geoff 5 (May 25, 2015)

2007 it is a yamaha 1300cc midnight star,


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The most important thing you'll need is a certificate of conformity from the manufacturer........ if you can get one of those, the matriculation should go through fairly easily but if not, it'll be a royal PITA.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This information may be of use....From 17th June 2003, motorcycles must comply with European Whole Vehicle Type Approval (EWVTA) without which, they cannot simply be registered. If a Certificate of Conformity to EWVTA is not available, a machine would have to be subject to a Single Vehicle Approval examination before being registered. 
Although it can be made available, a Certificate of Conformity will not normally be required to register in the UK, a machine imported by Yamaha Motor UK (incidentally, the approval number appears on the VIN Plate attached to the frame in the box directly under the words Yamaha Motor Co. Ltd).


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I would advise against the idea of running a UK plated bike in the Algarve as a resident of Portugal. The cops are pretty savvy now when a Brit attempts to blag their way through a road side check. They know you need an MOT although there isn't an MOT system in place here for bikes yet. Also, oddly enough road side checks are repeatedly pulling in the same drivers, week after week. It's only so often you can get away with " I'm here on holiday officer" before plod smells a rato 2 months down the line and you and your vehicle are recognised in another check site. Fines and vehicle seizures are de rigueur too.

Yamaha UK Ltd (address on line) provide a certificate of conformity in a 4 week turn -around and it costs £65. I'd be aware though that to matriculate your 1-vehicle-only-import tax free, it would have to have been done within a very short time frame from acquiring your residency in Portugal. The matriculation process requires residency papers and this would show up the date you put boots on ground here. So there's no hiding there either. I don't wish to rain on your ride but it might be difficult to matriculate without paying import tax, but it is the correct way to go.


----------



## Geoff 5 (May 25, 2015)

thank you for the replies, its great to have people here that can help, as we know finding things out sometimes is difficult, like any government bodies, they make things so complicated, but that the public sector and government for you especially here in portugal.


----------



## Geoff 5 (May 25, 2015)

Thank you but whilst i spend time here in portugal more and more i am currently not a resident, and i understand that you are allowed to technically have a vehicle here for six months, for in the case of my motorcycle i transported it here by a transport company, different to a car. i know that with vehicles you could be asked to prove when it arrived, but as the bike is transported, that argument could be a hard one.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Geoff 5 said:


> Thank you but whilst i spend time here in portugal more and more i am currently not a resident, and i understand that you are allowed to technically have a vehicle here for six months, for in the case of my motorcycle i transported it here by a transport company, different to a car. i know that with vehicles you could be asked to prove when it arrived, but as the bike is transported, that argument could be a hard one.


Geoff, I wouldn't want to put this theory to the litmus test. A vehicle is 'imported' if it is initially registered to a different country to that of its intended permanent use whether by air, sea, driven or beamed down by Kirk himself. But if you feel you stay outside 'residency' status, which is another easily substantiated either-or matter, then you may fall outside matriculation legislation, but it does really depend on 'residency' which as I say is a simple test.


----------



## Geoff 5 (May 25, 2015)

thank you for all replies being received good to know this forum, only just signed in to it so a big thanks for people taking the time to respond much appreciated.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Geoff 5 said:


> I have a motorcycle which is here in portugal transported from uk, currently no tax mot or insurance.
> 
> i have looked at comments saying no mot process for motorcycles, if i insure in the uk
> which will cover me for abroad, i cannot find out about the taxation for motorcycles.
> ...


UK insurance is invalid if a UK vehicle does not have the necessary UK MOT, and it should also have a valid road fund Licence, now that they are all interconnected electronically. 

You could find yourself in bother should you have an accident whilst in Portugal on a foreign registered vehicle, with anything legally incorrect.


----------

